# N8's Gnarly Dart Frog's



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Frog's I'm currently working with 

Thumbnails
1.0.4 Highland varibilis
1.1 Veradaro imitator
1.1 Standard imitator
2.2 proven Amazonicas iquitos

Tincs
1.1 proven Brazilian yellow heads
1.1 Giant orange
1.1 Citronella
0.0.5 Green sipiwini
0.0.3 Regina
0.0.3 Azuerus

Will add more as i go and pictures


~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

2.2 standard luecs
0.1.0 zaparo


~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

~n8


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Good looking frogs, nice collection!


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you i got punta lauren and vanzolini, green sirensis, escudo coming soon hopefully 

~N8


----------



## Jegger (Jan 16, 2014)

I love my Brazilian yellow head I go off you he is doing great can't wait to get more


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm glad and I can't wait either my last one morphed out last night I got 2 more about to get front legs so I should have em whenever your ready 

~N8


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice frogs! I see you have started a great project. Keep it up!


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes and thank you 

~N8


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

nate_88 said:


> Thank you i got punta lauren and vanzolini, green sirensis, escudo coming soon hopefully
> 
> ~N8


As soon as mother nature allows 

Nice collection Nate!


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I Agree Brian Haha And Thanks Its Only Gonna Only Get Better Haha 

~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Vanzolini and zaparo

~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry idk why the app turns some of my pics sideways but here's new arrivals proven pairs of patricia and powder blues and then some green sirensis/lamasi hoping it's a 2.3 group still young tho 

~N8


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You make me want these green sirensis. Nice addition!


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

You should get them they are amazing so beautiful to 

~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

1.2 trio of colons

~N8


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Colon! You really want to kill me!


----------



## Sirjohn (Jan 1, 2014)

nate_88 said:


> 1.2 trio of colons
> 
> ~N8


I love Colons, these have a wonderful color. Very nice add..


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you and haha they are proven maybe I can sale you some one day lol

~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

1.1 escudo wish my app didn't turn them sideways sorry moderators if there's a way you could add a crop and rotate pics please do thanks 

~N8


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

I was unfamiliar with Allobates zaparo. Interesting article: ACP - Frogs Mimic Less-poisonous Neighbors 03 09 06


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

1.1 pair of pumilio. Popa

~N8


----------



## Mrbeans (Mar 11, 2007)

Man Nate, your collection is never ending. We want to see more Tinc though. You have some of the rare ones???


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nothing rare tinc wise really just awesome green sips and azuerus and Brazilian yellow heads and giant orange is all I have left tinc wise I'm gonna focus on thumbnails and pumilio is the plan. 

~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

New arrivals some banded imitators

~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

New bastimentos male almost looks like a solarte haha 

~N8


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great additions! Bastis, Popa, Banded... We have the same tastes.


----------



## Jegger (Jan 16, 2014)

I think you should post pics of the tanks you got like the 12-12-18 you have  just saying


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

I think you should post me feed back hahaha good way to do what we talked about dude lol 

~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Aliens have landed. Now have 4 year old mints 

~N8


----------



## nate_88 (Dec 3, 2013)

Escudo froglets I'm be keeping for a f1 pair hopefully 

~N8


----------

